

How Craigslist Scammer got caught. - azharcs
http://forums.digitalpoint.com/showthread.php?t=1071611

======
azharcs
I don't know if this is the right place to post it, but i actually liked the
way they found him and nailed him. I thought Hackers would be interested in
finding better ways to one-up scammers who seem to be pretty smart.

------
ciscoriordan
Kind of ironic that the people being scammed were just rewriting other
people's content.

